# Urgently needed 2 TB. internal hard drive



## Rahul01 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi friends, 
Urgently needed a 2TB drive for desktop.
Main purpose is gaming. I will also install os in that drive. 

WD blue is not available anywhere in local shops. Only green @ 5300 and purple @5700 and red is available. 
All are 5400 RPM drive I think. 
7200 RPM is available in Seagate. But its reliability is questionable.

My budget is 6000.

Please suggest guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2016)

Go for Toshiba then, I bought a Toshiba 1 TB HDD 6 months back, it has two years warranty and hasnt created any issues whatsoever..
Honestly, Im also using a 320 GB Seagate drive since 3+ years and even that has refused to fail.. Failing drives can happen to anyone regardless of brand..


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 6, 2016)

Price of Toshiba drive


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2016)

WB Green is not recommended for gaming, its more of a data-storage-only drive. Purple is meant for use in DVRs. WD black and Seagate Barracuda are good options. WD Black will ve very expensive though. My suggestion is to go for Seagate. No problem in reliability anyhow.


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 6, 2016)

Can I use WD red for gaming and os.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 6, 2016)

Rahul01 said:


> Price of Toshiba drive



Toshiba 2TB Internal Hard Disc Sata Drive HDD 3 5" 7200 RPM 2 YR Warranty | eBay

yse coupon -8% off

- - - Updated - - -



Rahul01 said:


> Price of Toshiba drive



Toshiba 2TB Internal Hard Disc Sata Drive HDD 3 5" 7200 RPM 2 YR Warranty | eBay

yse coupon -8% off


----------



## Rahul01 (Jan 8, 2016)

I have selected WD purple 2 TB. Is it good drive.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Rahul01, 

As you want WD purple to use as boot drive there will be no issue. The WD Purple is storage that is designed for digital video surveillance and tested to be compatible in a wide-range of security systems. It's highly recommended to use for Security purpose, but if you use as a boot drive, it will function like a normal hard drive too. It has inbuilt function to view videos in high-definition framework. To check specification of WD purple. Please refer below link.

Support Answers

For more information about WD HDD, I would like to add some words in it. We all are aware that each WD HDD comes with different specification for use. The WD Blue and WD Black used for normal computing like Storage, Gaming and Performance. WD Blue are your daily use drives; solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue models are available from 250GB to 1TB. WD Black are high performance drives, all about speed. WD Black models are available from 500GB to 4TB. 

The following colors are describe the specifications for WD HDD.
WD Black = Speed/high end use, extended warranty.
Support Answers

WD Blue = Solid performance.
Support Answers

WD Green = Energy saving , backups and storage  use.
Support Answers

WD Red = Energy saving, 24x7 use, Extended warranty, Ideal for RAID.
For more information about WD Red drive, you may refer to the link below.
Support Answers

Hope this information helps.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 19, 2016)

i too wanted to buy a 2TB and felt like buying WD Blue 2tb but saw that it is a 5400rpm drive so decided against it.


----------



## satinder (Jan 19, 2016)

WD Black 1TB only for 6300/-

    3.5 inch Form Factor
    SATA 6.0 Gbps Interface
    64 MB Cache Memory
    7200 RPM Spin Speed




WD 1 TB Black Desktop Internal Hard Drive (WD1002FAEX) - WD : Flipkart.com


----------

